# Truth?



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

*What to do???*

I just called an auto shop that specializes in tuning cars and superchargers. I asked them about an exhaust and they also said they specialize in that. I was asking them about aftermarket exhausts and which one would work the best. Well this guy stopped me in mid-sentence and said that all aftermarket exhausts (whether it be corsa or magnaflow) sound tinny and almost chincey. He said that he could build me an exhaust that would bring the real muscle car sound out of my LS2 engine. Should i trust him and let him build me an exhaust? Or is he just b/s-ing so he can make some more money?

I really do not know what to do now 

I love the sound of the corsa sport but its way too loud, and the same goes for spintech. Is bassani similar to corsa but quieter? My dad has bassani on his SVT Cobra and loves it. I havent found a lot of videos online to hear the bassani enough and have never heard a gto with bassani in person. If anybody has a bassani exhaust let me know how you like it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure about the guy you went to but I had a muffler guy that I would have trusted if he had made that claim. Unfortunately, he's now retired. If you can find anyone who has had work done by the shop you speak of, ask their opinion of his work.


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

It's alternative auto in Michigan........I'm pretty sure he knows what he is doing, he deals with a lot of SVT Cobras (even though mentioning those cars is verboden in this forum).


----------



## thull97 (Aug 9, 2009)

That guy is full of it. yea i know a few people that can make a car sound better than u could ever imagine but by him saying tinny that means he just wants to make money. he probably can make an awesome exhaust but i wouldnt take it to him just because the way he tried to get u in there. theres other ways to get u to come in without talking down on other manufacturers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

thull97 said:


> That guy is full of it. yea i know a few people that can make a car sound better than u could ever imagine but by him saying tinny that means he just wants to make money. he probably can make an awesome exhaust but i wouldnt take it to him just because the way he tried to get u in there. theres other ways to get u to come in without talking down on other manufacturers


I don't know. I won't say 'all' but I will say most aftermarket exhaust systems don't appeal to me soundwise. I'm not sure what "tinny and almost chincey" depicts to most people but, to me, most aftermarket systems are loud and obnoxious IMO. Of course he'll say what he needs to say to get your business. That's how he makes a living. Listen to examples of his work rather than his mouth.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ask him what mufflers, what size pipe, and the exhaust set-up he planning on building for you.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Ask him what mufflers, what size pipe, and the exhaust set-up he planning on building for you.


+1

Mine sounds very muscle like JBA 05/06 catback with 05/06 JBA catless mids on my LS1. I also have an h pipe.

If you want a Euro V8 sound I think Bassani with an X pipe sounds great.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tell him you want a muffler delete and you won't pay more than $80 for it.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think its a little of both. mainly the guy is trying to make a buck, but not all exhaust systems sound tinny, or no one would have them. you said spintech and corsa are to loud. im looking for a good loud throaty system and i've been debating on which one of those 2 systms i should get. but im gunna run stock cats and heads. will that majorly affect the sound of these two systems?


----------

